# Talk Thru Boris Question



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Is boris's cord wireless? 

Also, Can you program to make it say something? Or do you have to talk through the mike... It would not be very effective if the cord was not wireless because they could see you talking through the bone... 

Any feedback would be nice. thanks...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

they come from the mfg with a cord. It is rather long, but it is still a cord. There are, however, hacks that can be done to make him talk from an mp3 source....I haven't attempted yet, but will be doing so soon.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

There are a LOT of threads on hacking Boris on this board and the "technological terror" board. What you're asking is common, well documented, and VERY easy if you can solder. Beyond the simple hack to run from an audio source (computer, ipod, cd player, etc...), there's also a hack to eliminate the batteries in favor of an external power supply (necessary if you don't want to run through a set of batteries every few hours), hacks to eliminate its audio output (which is pretty poor), and hacks to add moving eyes and the like.


----------

